# Plantlife, Trees and All Growing Things



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=306482207011578


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for this thread topic, @RadishRose

I am interested in trees, and in all plants, and one thing I have noticed that surprises me,
is how I can see in pictures and on television , etc,

There are some identical or similar types of trees and plants,  from the same species or family,
that are able to grow in very far locations, around the Earth,  from one another.

The particular plant's needs would be similar, no matter where it grows outdoors, to its same or similar ones on other continents,
and its same set of basic needs must be met.... by climate, soil, overlaps in habitats, and other conditions.....

Example:  Palm trees are seen growing in Florida, and in California, and near the Mediteranean , and Australia.....
There are many types of Palms, but some of those Palms are the same ones, it appears to me.  While others are a variety that is similar but not the same one.

I am surprised that enough of the conditions would be similar enough.

Though there surely are _*some*_ trees or plants, which are only seen, in one part of the world, and not in others, that are more unique to that specific set of conditions.

But back to my Palm tree example,
while you cant successfully grow a Palm tree year-round in Canada,
you could take one from Florida and plant it On the Wst Coast of USA, and it seems it would do just fine.

Any thoughts, input, or other examples you've noticed?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

I am no botanist, but I know that palm trees grow in tropical zones. Frost will kill them,

I'm aware of coconut palms, date palms, sago palms; I'm sure there are hundreds. 

There are some strange plants out there and I have fun looking at photos of them-
Orchids are especially unique, depending on where one lives;


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 21, 2020)

Those two pics are proof of Martian life here on Earth!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

Kaila said:


> There are some identical or similar types of trees and plants, from the same species or family,
> that are able to grow in very far locations, around the Earth, from one another.


I guess it's the same other life forms. Survival of the fittest.... if it can adapt by changing somewhat to fit new conditions after a bird dropped off a seed from one place to halfway around the world, , it will thrive.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Those two pics are proof of Martian life here on Earth!!


I agree!!!!  LOL


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I am no botanist, but I know that palm trees grow in tropical zones. Frost will kill them,
> 
> I'm aware of coconut palms, date palms, sago palms; I'm sure there are hundreds.
> 
> ...



another orchid   ...  these flowers are trying to tell us something!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

The orchids are breathtaking, and fascinating.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)

Dead Snapdragons look like weird skulls


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Every plant goes through its own cycle, which is wondrous to watch, as each stage progresses, at its own timing and rate of speed.

The perennials , just for one example, 
after being dormant below the ground, out of sight during the long, cold winter months, here in Northern USA and Canada,
there are new growth sprouts that appear, breaking ground , from the roots of the previous year, each species at its own start time and growing at its own pace,
 first come branches and leaves, and then, bud stems....
followed by a series of wonders....buds...flowers....seeds....more foliage....then dying back.... till once again, it sleeps under the soil.  For longer than 6 months.

The trees, of course, and other plants, including annuals, have different types of equally fascinating cycles....
each one, i enjoy observing, and marvel at their persistence, during less than optimal weather or circumstances.  Often with little or no human helpers, trying to mitigate their stresses and challenges.  And too often, adding to them, instead.

Nature is truly something I am very thankful for.  And observing it, is one of my deep joys.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

By the way, while we humans plant many vegetables each year, from seed or seedlings,  that are annuals,
asparagus is a delicious, nutritious veggie, that is actually a perennial.

Once you get it established in its own spot, it will come back up, (by itself)
each following Springtime, and produce new food, for us to harvest.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=306482207011578


Those are just beautiful RR!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Every plant goes through its own cycle, which is wondrous to watch, as each stage progresses, at its own timing and rate of speed.
> 
> The perennials , just for one example,
> after being dormant below the ground, out of sight during the long, cold winter months, here in Northern USA and Canada,
> ...


I feel the same way. Things of Nature are so beautiful. I do love flowers. Fruits and vegetables are beautiful to me, also.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> another orchid   ...  these flowers are trying to tell us something!!


This is fabulous, Bonnie!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 22, 2020)

It reminds me of the very old saying, "Take time to stop and smell the roses." Appreciate all of nature.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I feel the same way. Things of Nature are so beautiful. I do love flowers. Fruits and vegetables are beautiful to me, also.


My blueberries should be ripe for the picking in about a week and I am so excited!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=306482207011578


How can we not be amazed!  This is beautiful!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## MickaC (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm with all of you. Nothing better than watching from start to finish.....love all, trees, flowers, berries.....EVERYTHING.....Thank you Mother Nature.....and thanks to us for helping out.....We need to keep helping, whatever way we can, so we don't lose all these wonders.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

A tender opening fern frond in it's "fiddle-head" state.
My former mother in law would cook these and they were delicious.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> A tender opening fern frond in it's "fiddle-head" state.
> My former mother in law would cook these and they were delicious.


These _may_ be the ferns that I've spread around my house, but I better make sure before eating them.  I'll want your M-i-L's recipe!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> These _may_ be the ferns that I've spread around my house, but I better make sure before eating them.  I'll want your M-i-L's recipe!


Sorry, Em she passed some years ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2020)

This orchid is called
Dracula saulii
https://jlorchids.com/dracula-saulii/


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

Amazing plant forms....thank you for posting that picture,  @RadishRose


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2020)

Snow Drops


----------



## Kadee (Jul 18, 2020)

Hope this photo is OK I took it yesterday while out waking.
Wheat crop, one of 1000’s of acres of cereal crops that are grown here ,the homes in the background are on a famous Greg Norman golf course estate


----------



## Kadee (Jul 18, 2020)

One of my special ( rare ) begonias


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

Gorgeous begonia, @Kadee46   !

Is it outdoors or indoors?
Is it in a container?

Is it in shade?

I love it; could you give me a cutting?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 18, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Gorgeous begonia, @Kadee46   !
> 
> Is it outdoors or indoors?
> Is it in a container?
> ...


I have it growing under a verandah @Kaila I have several special begonias I bought from a grower in Queensland ,and yes its in a pot ...NO I sorry you can’t have one cause I live here a long along way from you


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

Thank you for explaining, @Kadee46 

It's nice to learn about them, 
even though you don't even want to drop off a small starter for me, when you go by, sometime, on your way, someplace, and it wouldn't be much inconvenience for you.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 18, 2020)

What about this one @Kaila


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

Beautiful and interesting!  @Kadee46 
I do love begonias, and they do not need full sun, like so many nice plants do.

Of those 2, I like both, but am more intrigued by the first one;
that is, if you changed your mind about bringing me one, but only have room for one, in the car.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

How far would the USA/ Canada border be, from Australia anyway? 
It can't be *that far *_out of your way!  _


----------



## Kadee (Jul 18, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Beautiful and interesting!  @Kadee46
> I do love begonias, and they do not need full sun, like so many nice plants do.
> 
> Of those 2, I like both, but am more intrigued by the first one;
> that is, if you changed your mind about bringing me one, but only have room for one, in the car.


OK you’ve talked me into dropping in for a cuppa and chat ..send me your address and I’ll be there 
plant in hand in about an hour       @Kaila


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2020)

@Kadee, your begonias are beautiful, just look a the varigation on the leaves! So nice to see, thank you.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> OK you’ve talked me into dropping in for a cuppa and chat ..send me your address and I’ll be there
> plant in hand in about an hour



Oh, thank you!  And the post gave me a big smile and brought welcome laughter to my face.
But now, @RadishRose  might want you to drop by her, also, since she is only 3 or 4 States away from me....so again, not far out of your way.  

I must make a space for the plant on my plant table, right now!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2020)

Something I have never before seen-


----------



## Kadee (Sep 16, 2020)

I’ve never see that before @RadishRose

I must go take a photo of my newest plant @Kaila a you might want a cutting of that as well

there seems to be a “must have” of Variegated  monsteras plants   at any cost at the moment with some paying up to $3.000 for a single cutting of a slightly different version with more white on it the leaves than the one I bought , mind you they are getting big money  for the one I have as well 

I watched a YouTube on the subject of the variegated monstera and the lady was saying the more expensive ones that people are paying thousands for are just a freak of nature and will eventually turn to plain green where the one I bought has The variegation breed into it.


LOOK at this tiny cutting on eBay ...that’s the one that is more likely to turn green then It will be worth maybe $20......$30


----------



## Kadee (Sep 16, 2020)

This is my Variegated Thai consultation version of the plant called a Monstera ,sometimes called a Swiss cheese plant.
The ones that look the same but bring big money are called Albo as in photo above .....I’m happy  to settle for the cheaper version I know will always be variegated...and not turn to plain green after a while


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2020)

WOW Kadee! I've ever heard of a variegated Monstera before. 

I had a regular one and it became huge; had to stake it yet, it still grew out into the room and up. 

When I bought my condo, I had to give it away. I had no room for it


----------



## Kadee (Sep 16, 2020)

@RadishRose if you want to look at the crazy prices people are paying ...just put variegated monstera into eBay search tool

I had a plain  green one years ago in Adelaide it got so big I could have built a tree house in it


----------



## Kadee (Sep 16, 2020)

It’s just staring to get a little warmer here as we get closer to spring .
I thought I’d lost this begonia but a new shoot has popped up ..
Most of my begonias are known as rhizomatous ( some think they are Rex ) but they are not Rex 
as Rex die down in Winter but mine don‘t 
 

This one is a cane begonia I l love the variegated leaves of this one 
This one can grow up to 6 ft tall


----------

